# Επίθετα (και ουσιαστικά) με αρκτικόλεξο ως πρώτο συνθετικό



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2014)

Με αφορμή αυτό το νήμα (ableism) σκεφτόμουν ότι αν είχε δημιουργηθεί από παλιότερα επίθετο με πρώτο συνθετικό το ΑΜΕΑ, π.χ. *αμεακός, θα υπήρχε για το ableism η δυνατότητα για κάτι σαν *αχεακότητα και το θέμα θα είχε λυθεί εύκολα.

Οπότε, η απορία μου είναι: ποια επίθετα έχουμε με πρώτο συνθετικό αρκτικόλεξο; Τα περισσότερα που σκέφτηκα έχουν κατάληξη -τζήδικος, π.χ. _κυπατζήδικο, οτετζήδικος, δεητζήδικος, προποτζήδικο, εβγατζήδικο, παοκτζήδικο, αεκτζήδικο_ και μάλλον δημιουργούνται έμμεσα, από π.χ. κυπατζής, προποτζής κ.λπ. Υπάρχουν και άλλα, με πιο συμβατικές καταλήξεις: _εοκικός, νατοϊκός, πασοκικός_, (τα παλιότερα) _εδαΐτης, τριατατικός_ που μοιάζουν να δημιουργούνται απευθείας από το αρκτικόλεξο.

Μπορείτε να προσθέσετε και άλλα τέτοια σύνθετα;


----------



## Earion (Feb 12, 2014)

Από παλιότερη συζήτηση, εδώ και εδώ, τα βάζω όλα μαζί:

εαμικός, κουκουέδικος, ελασίτικος, εδεσίτικος, οννεδίτικος, συριζέικος, ωριλάδικος ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2014)

Ναι, υπάρχει και το φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία... :blush:

Και τώρα, η επόμενη απορία: συριζέικος ή συριζαϊκός;


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2014)

Και, με την ευκαιρία: *—ίδικο ή —ήδικο;*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2014)

Αυτό το σκέφτηκα και θεώρησα ότι εδώ πρέπει _-ήδικο_, επειδή φαίνεται να παράγεται από τα ουσιαστικά, π.χ. αεκτζής ή εβγατζής. Μου κακοπέφτει ρίζα _αεκτζ-_ και _εβγατζ-_...


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2014)

Θα έλεγα ότι είναι _αεκ-τζ-ίδικος_ κτό., αφού έτσι τα θέλει η επίσημη γραμματική στο πλαίσιο της ορθογραφικής απλοποίησης.

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...ca/search.html?lq="-ίδικος+-ίδικη+-ίδικο"&dq=


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2014)

...
Φοιτητικά-νεολαιίστικα: _δαπίτικος _(ΔΑΠ ΝΔΦΚ), _πασπίτικος_ (ΠΑΣΠ), _κνίτικος _(ΚΝΕ), _επονίτικος _(ΕΠΟΝ) και το σπανιότατο _πιπισιπίτικο _(ΠΠΣΠ, χωρίς γκουγκλευρήματα, αλλά θυμάμαι που το είχα ακούσει τα παλιά τα χρόνια).

Κυκλοφορεί ελάχιστα (δύο ευρήματα δίνει το γκουγκλ) και το _ερετζίδικο _(ΕΡΕ), λίγο συχνότερα τα _οσετζίδικο _(ΟΣΕ) και _κτελατζίδικο _(ΚΤΕΛ). Κι ευνόητα, το _ΔΝΤικό_ και το _δουνουτάδικο.

_Επίσης, ένα συχνό στη Λέξι, το _ελετοϊκό _(ΕΛΕΤΟ).


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2014)

...
Για άλλες ιδέες :

π.χ. - Τζίμης Πανούσης






ΕΛ.ΤΑ., Η.Λ.Π.Α.Π., Η.Σ.Α.Π., Ο.Σ.Ε., Ο.Γ.Α. και Φ.Κ.Ε
Ε.Π.Ε., Ο.Ε., Α.Ε., Υ.Π.Π.Ε., ΚΟΥΠΛΕ

Α.Τ.Α., Α.Τ.Ε., Ε.Τ.Β.Α., Ε.Τ.Ε., Ο.Ο.Σ.Α., Κ.Θ.Β.Ε.,
ΠΕΡ.ΠΑ, ΕΛ.ΚΕ.ΠΑ., ΠΑΡΚ.ΚΕ., Π.Α.Ε., ΚΟΥΠΛΕ,

Ε.ΔΗ.Κ., Ε.Ρ.Ε., Ε.Ν.Ε.Π., Ν.Δ., Κ.Κ.Ε. (μ-λ),
Ε.Ι.Ν.Α.Π., ΕΣ.Υ., Γ.Σ.Ε.Ε., Δ.Σ., ΖΟΥΛΟΥ

Δ.Ε.Η., ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ., Κ.Α.Π.Η., Ο.Τ.Ε.,
ΚΥ.ΣΥΜ., ΚΥ.Σ.Ε.Α., Γ.Ε.Ε.Θ.Α., Γ.Ε.Σ.,
Κ.Κ.Ε., ΣΕ.ΛΕ.ΤΕ., Κ.Α.Τ.Ε.


Αυτό πάει και στις *παράτολμες ρίμες*, βέβαια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2014)

Επίσης: εσατζίδικος, φυρομικός.

Αν και υπάρχει (συνήθως στον πληθυντικό): οι οηέδες, δεν βρίσκω επίθετο σε χρήση.


----------



## stazybohorn (Feb 12, 2014)

Προπατζής/προπατζίδικο έλεγα ανέκαθεν εγώ, πάντως. Κατά τα λοιπά, οϋκάδες, λοκατζήδες, μουλούδες, χαΐτες, καψιμιτζήδες…


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2014)

Τι είναι οι χαΐτες; Οι χρυσαβγίτες;


----------



## stazybohorn (Feb 12, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι είναι οι χαΐτες; Οι χρυσαβγίτες;


Ακριβώς


----------



## cougr (Feb 12, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, υπάρχει και το φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία... :blush:
> 
> Και τώρα, η επόμενη απορία: συριζέικος ή συριζαϊκός;



Συριζαίος


----------



## stazybohorn (Feb 12, 2014)

ματατζής ή εκαμίτης;


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2014)

...
Ζητάς. Και ζητάδικο (εργαλείο, μοτοσικλέτα κ.ά.).

Επίσης, τεϊτζίδικο (ΤΕΙ).


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Και τώρα, η επόμενη απορία: συριζέικος ή συριζαϊκός;



Για να μην έχουμε κι άλλο σίριαλ μετά το σείριαλ της αντιπαράθεσης σειριακού με σειραϊκό, _σύριζος (ν.ελνστ.)_. :laugh:


----------



## stazybohorn (Feb 12, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Ζητάς. Και ζητάδικο (εργαλείο, μοτοσικλέτα κ.ά.).


Δεν υπάρχει αρκτικόλεξο εδώ, βέβαια…


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2014)

...
Δίκιο έχεις, ναι. 

Αλλά μου άρεσε το παιχνίδι:
—Ματατζής ή εκαμίτης;
—Ζητάς.
και το ξεφούρνισα. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 13, 2014)

Εδώ δεν πρέπει να πάνε και οι χίτες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 13, 2014)

Αν ήταν XXXίτες, ναι.. :) Αλλά από σκέτο Χ, οριακά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 13, 2014)

Το σκέφτηκα, αλλά είδα ότι ο ζητάς έγινε ασμένως δεκτός, οπότε...



daeman said:


> Ζητάς.


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το σκέφτηκα, αλλά είδα ότι ο ζητάς έγινε ασμένως δεκτός, οπότε...



Ασμένως όχι, ούτε καν δεκτός, κανονικά (δες το #17 όπου το επισήμανε ο Στάζιμπος), δικαίως γιατί ήταν λάθος μου, εν τη ρύμη του λογοπαιγνίου. :)

Μια που, απ' ό,τι βλέπω, δεν μαζεύουμε πια μόνο επίθετα και πιάσαμε αυτά τα παλιά κι απαίσια, κάμποσα ευρήματα έχει ο _τεατζής _ή _ΤΕΑτζής_.

Καλημέρα.


----------



## Earion (Feb 13, 2014)

Έι, μια στιγμή, ο Δόκτορας ζήτησε επίθετα κι εμείς το γυρίσαμε στα ουσιαστικά. Αν είναι να ανασκαλέψουμε το παρελθόν, τότε προσθέστε τους μάυδες (< ΜΑΥ), τους καπαπίτες (< ΚΠ), ακόμα και τους κούτβηδες! (< KUTV).

Πιο κοντά στην εποχή μας: οι εκοφίτες (< ΕΚΟΦ), οι κνίτες (< ΚΝΕ), οι αασπίτες (< ΑΑΣΠΕ) και οι πιπισιπήδες (< ΠΠΣΠ).

Αν μείνουμε στο παρόν, να βάλουμε τους μπατζήδες


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2014)

Earion said:


> ...
> Αν μείνουμε στο παρόν, να βάλουμε τους μπατζήδες



Αφού μου πρόλαβες τους μπατζήδες, ρελάνς με τους αλφαμίτες.


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2014)

...
Για να ξαναπάμε στα επίθετα, το _γκεσταπίτικο_ (*Ge*heime *Sta*ats*po*lizei), όχι μόνο παλιό.

Και το _ουφάδικο _(όχι το παλιό ουσιαστικό _ουφάδικο_) και η _ουφάδικη _ξεμυτίζουν, επιτιθέμενα.

Από τα πετούμενα, στο _ραφ_, το χρώμα (RAF), όχι σύνθετο αλλά επίθετο.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 14, 2014)

Στη χημεία έχουμε και την *πεγκυλίωση*.


----------



## sarant (Feb 14, 2014)

Πω, πω, αργά το είδα, και τα έχετε πει όλα.

Ίσως δεν αναφέρθηκαν οι προδικτατορικοί Ερέδες (οι οπαδοί/στελέχη της ΕΡΕ).
Και να βάλουμε και τους ΟΦΑτζήδες, που βγάζουν αρκετές γκουγκλιές (Όπου Φυσάει ο Άνεμος).


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2014)

sarant said:


> ...
> Ίσως δεν αναφέρθηκαν οι προδικτατορικοί Ερέδες (οι οπαδοί/στελέχη της ΕΡΕ).
> ...



Όχι οι Ερέδες, ναι τα ερετζίδικο (2 γ.) / ερετζίδικη (4 γ.).


----------



## stazybohorn (Feb 14, 2014)

Άρχισε να κυκλοφορεί και το πίπιδες για εκπαιδευτικούς και μαθητές πρότυπων πειραματικών σχολείων, αλλά μάλλον είναι εσωτερικής κατανάλωσης ακόμη…


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2014)

_Σμεδίτες_, _Σμεδίτισσες_ και _Σμεδίτης_ δεν είχαμε δει ακόμα. Φτούκα πρω, λοιπόν.


----------



## sarant (Feb 15, 2014)

Το κακό μ' αυτά τα νήματα είναι πως δεν θυμάσαι τι έχει ειπωθεί. Έχουμε τάχα πει τους Εδιπίτες; (ΕΔΠ το Εκπαιδευτικό Διδακτικό Προσωπικό στα τέλη των 70-αρχές 80, τότε πολύ κοινό, τώρα καναδυό γκουγκλιές) και τους νεότερους Δεπίτες;


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2014)

Μα δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα να πεις αυτά που σκέφτεσαι και ξέρεις, κι ας μην προλαβαίνεις να ελέγξεις αν σε έχουν προλάβει. Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση θα έρθει κάποιος άλλος να κάνει την επισήμανση της επανάληψης. Αλλά τα γνωμικά λένε ότι η επανάληψη είναι μήτηρ μαθήσεως και όχι κακίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 15, 2014)

Μέχρι τώρα, εδώ μέσα:

_αασπίτες (< ΑΑΣΠΕ)
αεκτζίδικο
αλφαμίτες
γκεσταπίτικο
δαπίτικος (ΔΑΠ ΝΔΦΚ)
δεητζίδικος
δεπίτες
δουνουτάδικο, ΔΝΤικό
εαμικός
εβγατζίδικο
εδαΐτης
εδεσίτικος
εδιπίτες (ΕΔΠ)
εκαμίτικος
εκοφίτες (< ΕΚΟΦ)
ελασίτικος
ελετοϊκό (ΕΛΕΤΟ)
εοκικός
επονίτικος (ΕΠΟΝ)
ερετζίδικο (ΕΡΕ)
εσατζίδικος (ΕΣΑ)
καπαπίτες (< ΚΠ)
καψιμιτζήδες
κνίτικος (ΚΝΕ)
κουκουέδικος
κούτβηδες (< KUTV)
κτελατζίδικο (ΚΤΕΛ)
κυπατζίδικος
λοκατζήδες
ματατζίδικος
μάυδες (< ΜΑΥ)
μουλούδες
μπατζήδες
νατοϊκός
οηέδες
οννεδίτικος
οσετζίδικο (ΟΣΕ)
οτετζίδικος
οϋκάδες
ουφάδικο
ΟΦΑτζήδες (ΟΦΑ)
παοκτζίδικο
πασοκικός
πασπίτικος (ΠΑΣΠ)
πεγκυλίωση
πιπισιπίτικος (ΠΠΣΠ)
προποτζίδικο
σμεδίτες, σμεδίτισσες και σμεδίτης 
συριζέικος, συριζαϊκός, συριζαίος
τεατζής
τεϊτζίδικο (ΤΕΙ)
τριατατικός
φυρομικός (FYROM)
χαΐτες
ωριλάδικο
_


----------



## bernardina (Feb 15, 2014)

Οι χίτες δεν ανήκουν εδώ;
Οι Εονίτες; (ΕΟΝ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 15, 2014)

Για τους χίτες, βλ. τα #19-22

Αλλά ίσως υπάρχει υποκατηγορία με ένα μόνο γράμμα:

δελτάδες
ζητάδες
γιωτάδες
χίτες


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2014)

Σίγουρα πάντως υπάρχει υποκατηγορία με τους αλφαριθμητικούς συνδυασμούς των αεροσκαφών:

αλφαεφτάρης, αλφαεφτάρηδες
εφτεσσάρης, εφτεσσάρηδες, εφτεσσάρικο [=φαντομάς, φαντομάδες, φαντομάδικο]
εφπεντάρης, εφπεντάρηδες
εφδεκαεξάρης, εφδεκαεξάρηδες, εφδεκαεξάρικο
εφεκατοτεσσάρης, εφεκατοτεσσάρηδες


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 15, 2014)

Υπάρχει και ανάλογη σκακιστική υποκατηγορία για όσους επιλέγουν πρώτη κίνηση με τα λευκά 1. γ4, 1. δ4 ή 1.ε4:


γαματεσσάρης
δελτατεσσάρης
εψιλοντεσσάρης


----------



## sarant (Feb 15, 2014)

Α γεια σου Δόχτορα, έτσι κάνουμε δουλειά. Βέβαια, περάσαμε στα ουσιαστικά και όχι μόνο στα επίθετα.

Πολλά μπορούν να προστεθούν. 
Ας πούμε, με το ΕΑΜ έχουμε βέβαια και τους ΕΑΜίτες, αλλά και την Εαμοκρατία.
Παραλείψαμε την ΕΟΚΑ και ΕΟΚΑ Β, που δίνει εοκατζήδες και εοκαβητατζήδες.
Στην υποκατηγορία με το ένα γράμμα, βάλε και τους Αλφάδες, Βητάδες στη ΣΕΑΠ. 
Όσοι δουλεύουν στο ΕΚΑΒ λέγονται εκαβίτες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2014)

Χαπίτες, όσοι πάσχουν από Χρόνια Αποφρακτική Πνευμονοπάθεια (ΧΑΠ).


----------



## sarant (Feb 15, 2014)

Γαπικός, ο οπαδός του ΓΑΠ (Γ.Α.Παπανδρέου).


----------



## Earion (Feb 16, 2014)

Ε, τότε να θυμηθούμε και τις *έγες *(≠ αίγες!) (= μέλη της Ένωσης Γυναικών Ελλάδας —πού να το φανταστώ ότι υπάρχουν ακόμα...)


----------



## sarant (Feb 16, 2014)

Ο στρατός έχει πάρα πολλά αρκτικόλεξα, άρα είναι καλή πηγή τέτοιων λέξεων. ΕΛΔΥΚάριος.


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2014)

...
Και η πληροφορική: 

DOS: ντοσάς (1 γ.), ντοσάδες (6), ντοσάδικο (5), ντοσάδικα (4), ντοσάδικη (1).


To bit και όλα τα -μπιτα δεν μπαίνουν εδώ, έτσι;


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2014)

...
ΕΠ.ΟΠ.: οι _εποπίτες, _με 4 γ. (το ένα, από τα πρακτικά της Βουλής), η _οπίνα _με 2 γ. και οι _οπίνες _(όχι οι opines που _οπίνες _λέγονται κι αυτές) με 8 γ. (ένα από σχόλιο στο slang.gr: «Αχχχ οι οπίνες, το όνειρο του φαντάρου, οι μπουστερατζούδες του ηθικού του λόχου...»).


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2014)

...
Οι πασγιαννιώτες ή ΠΑΣγιαννιώτες (4 γ.) και βέβαια ο ΑΟΤάρας (77 γ.) και η ομάδα, σε αρσενικό και θηλυκό, και οι οπαδοί της (και ο ΑΟΤάρας: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlHbFQc9NEw).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2014)

ΟΦΗτζής (= οπαδός τού ΟΦΗ) και ΟΦΗτζίδικος (σπάνια: ΟΦΗτζήδικος)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2014)

Για το -_τσής _vs. -_τζής_, βλ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ς-ή-μπαξεβάνης&p=190437&viewfull=1#post190437.


----------



## stazybohorn (Mar 9, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ΟΦΗτζής (= οπαδός τού ΟΦΗ) και ΟΦΗτζίδικος (σπάνια: ΟΦΗτζήδικος)


Μπαα, ομιλίτες είναι τούτοι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2014)

stazybohorn said:


> Μπαα, ομιλίτες είναι τούτοι.


Παρδόν;


----------



## stazybohorn (Mar 9, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Παρδόν;


Οι οπαδοί του ΟΦΗ αποκαλούνται ομιλίτες (από τον όμιλο)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2014)

stazybohorn said:


> Οι οπαδοί του ΟΦΗ αποκαλούνται ομιλίτες (από τον όμιλο)


Α, 'γώ δεν κατέχω από ποδοσφαιρικά, απλώς είδα ότι η λέξη δίνει κάτι χιλιάδες ευρήματα — κι υπέθεσα, πιστεύω βάσιμα, πως είναι κι αυτή σε χρήση. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2014)

...
Οι _τριεψιλίτες_ (ΕΕΕ), με 106 γκουγκλιές σήμερα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> οσιάρισμα (OCR)
> ...



και οσιαρισμένο.
.....


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2014)

*μπεμβεδάκιας*

Και η λεξιπλασία για τον χαϊδεμένο κανακάρη με μπέμπα: _βουτυρομπεμβές_.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 3, 2014)

σ'αυτό το νήμα ανήκουν τα *σεπίτικα* λεωφορεία, ο εκκετζίδικος και ο ομλεΐτικος, ο αντινατοϊκός, ο εαακίτικος, ο αντιΕΕ (ναι είναι επίθετο και προφέρεται αντιεέ), ο εσερικός (από τους Εσέρους), ο αελικός. Επίσης ο ασεπικός έχει μερικά ευρήματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2014)

*Ποιο επίθετο χρησιμοποιείτε για την ΕΕ;*

*ενωσιακός;
ευρωενωσιακός;
κοινοτικός;*

Αντιγράφω από τον _Οδηγό για τη σύνταξη, τη μετάφραση και την αναθεώρηση των νομοθετικών και λοιπών κειμένων της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης στα ελληνικά_ (σελ. 23-24):

*Το επίθετο κοινοτικός ως μετάφραση του αρκτικολέξου EU (ή, στα γαλλικά, UE). *
Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις, όταν το δικαιολογεί η «οικονομία» της διατύπωσης, το αρκτικόλεξο EU (ή, στα γαλλικά, UE) μπορεί, συνεκδοχικά, να μεταφραστεί με το επίθετο _κοινοτικός, _μολονότι η απόδοση αυτή δεν είναι ακριβής, γιατί, όπως προαναφέρθηκε, ο όρος _Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση _είναι ευρύτερος. Όμως, στα νομοθετικά κείμενα, στα οποία η ακρίβεια της διατύπωσης είναι απολύτως ιερή, δεν πρέπει να γίνεται χρήση αυτής της δυνατότητας, έστω και αν το αποτέλεσμα που θα προέκυπτε θα ήταν υφολογικά κομψότερο. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, ο μεταφραστής μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει σε άλλα κείμενα τη δυνατότητα αυτή, αν είναι σίγουρος ότι το θέμα του εγγράφου που μεταφράζει αφορά τομέα ο οποίος υπάγεται στον πρώτο (δηλαδή στον «κοινοτικό») πυλώνα. Διαφορετικά, θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιεί τη γενική «της ΕΕ» ή το νεολογικό επίθετο *ενωσιακός, *με το οποίο μπορεί άνετα να αποδοθεί σε μερικές περιπτώσεις το εν λόγω αρκτικόλεξο. Ο όρος _ενωσιακός _έχει ήδη αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως τόσο σε πανεπιστημιακούς όσο και σε πολιτικούς κύκλους στην Ελλάδα. Επιπλέον, χρησιμοποιείται ήδη στον ιστότοπο του Συμβουλίου (στη φράση _Συλλογή ενωσιακών νομικών κειμένων_). Όπως προαναφέρθηκε, είναι ακριβέστερος από τον όρο _κοινοτικό δίκαιο_, ενώ η λέξη _ενωσιακός, _ως επίθετο, διευκολύνει σε πολλές περιπτώσεις τον μεταφραστή περισσότερο απ’ ό,τι η γενική «της ΕΕ». Από μερικούς χρησιμοποιείται επίσης και το επίθετο *ευρωενωσιακός* (π.χ., Γ. Κρεμλής, _Η αρχή της αειφορίας: καταστατική αρχή του ευρωενωσιακού οικοδομήματος, _Ελληνική Επιθεώρηση Ευρωπαϊκού Δικαίου, ειδικό τεύχος 2001, σ. 261).

Η παραπάνω ανάλυση ισχύει, ειδικότερα, και για τον όρο _κοινοτικό δίκαιο_. Πράγματι, ο όρος αυτός δεν ταυτίζεται με τον όρο _δίκαιο (Σημ. 6) της ΕΕ_, γιατί ο δεύτερος όρος περιλαμβάνει επιπροσθέτως και τις πράξεις του δεύτερου και του τρίτου πυλώνα (Σημ. 7). Ωστόσο, ο όρος _κοινοτικό δίκαιο _είναι τόσο βαθιά ριζωμένος στην ελληνική πρακτική, ώστε να μπορούμε ενίοτε να τον χρησιμοποιούμε συνεκδοχικά γι’ αυτό που ακριβέστερα θα έπρεπε να ονομάζουμε _δίκαιο της ΕΕ _ή _ενωσιακό δίκαιο_. Πάντως, η χρήση της δυνατότητας αυτής πρέπει να αποφεύγεται στα νομοθετικά κείμενα, στα οποία, όπως αναφέρθηκε στην προηγούμενη παράγραφο, η ακριβολογία υπερισχύει της κομψότητας (_Κοινός πρακτικός οδηγός_, σημείο 1.4.1: _Αν χρειασθεί, [ο συντάκτης] θα προτιμήσει τη σαφήνεια της διατύπωσης σε βάρος του ύφους γραφής._). 


Σημ. 6: Παρεμπιπτόντως, επισημαίνεται ότι ο όρος _δίκαιο _(law — droit) είναι ευρύτερος από τον όρο _νομοθεσία _(legislation — législation), πράγμα που πρέπει να λαμβάνεται υπόψη στις μεταφράσεις μας. Πράγματι, το δίκαιο, εκτός από τη νομοθεσία, περιλαμβάνει και άλλα στοιχεία, όπως τη νομολογία, διάφορες γενικές αρχές κ.λπ. 

Σημ. 7: Πρέπει, πάντως, να επισημανθεί ότι υποστηρίζεται και η άποψη ότι, αφού η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση δεν έχει νομική προσωπικότητα (είναι απλώς *πολιτική *οντότητα), δεν είναι απόλυτα ακριβές να γίνεται λόγος για _δίκαιο της ΕΕ _ή _ενωσιακό δίκαιο _(βλ. Ian McLeod, _Legal Method, _Palgrave MacMillan, 6th edition, 2007, σημείο 5.3, σ. 75: _Despite extremely widespread usage to the contrary, the fact that the Union is not a legal entity suggests that it is less than totally accurate to refer to Union law)_. Κατά την άποψη αυτή, επί του παρόντος υπάρχει μόνο _κοινοτικό δίκαιο_. Ωστόσο, αυτή η λεπτή έως εξεζητημένη διάκριση δεν τηρείται σχεδόν ποτέ ούτε από τους συντάκτες των πρωτοτύπων και, επομένως, δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί λανθασμένη η χρήση των όρων _δίκαιο της ΕΕ _ή _ενωσιακό δίκαιο _ούτε από τον μεταφραστή.


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Στη χημεία έχουμε και την *πεγκυλίωση*.



Peggy Sue - Buddy Holly






Πολυαιθυλενογλυκόλη μου,
πολύ ήθελε το βόλι σου
γλυκά να με πλανέψει, Σου;

Επειδή μου 'χε ξεφύγει τότε και δεν πάει κάτω ολόκληρο νήμα με 57 ποστ μ' έναν ξερό Πανούση μόνο.


----------



## nikosl (Sep 3, 2014)

Δεν κρατιέμαι άλλο.
Υπάρχει και η κολχόζνικη ιδιοκτησία (κολχόζ από *кол*лективное *хоз*яйство). Ή καλύτερα, κατευθείαν από το επίθετο колхозник, μιας και το νι της κατάληξης αλλιώς δεν προκύπτει.


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2014)

nikosl said:


> Δεν κρατιέμαι άλλο.
> ...


Εγώ σχεδόν ποτέ :

Mr Soft - Cockney Rebel






Επειδή ακούγεται η μελωδία του στο αποπάνω βιδεάκι (εξαιρετικό απόσπασμα!) που είχα πολλά χρόνια να δω, κι αυτό είχα πολλά χρόνια να το ακούσω. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 3, 2014)

nikosl said:


> Υπάρχει και η κολχόζνικη ιδιοκτησία (κολχόζ από *кол*лективное *хоз*яйство).


Ε τότε να βάλουμε και το ρανταρικός. :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Ε τότε να βάλουμε και το ρανταρικός. :)



Ε τότε να βάλουμε και το _γιάπικο _(από το young urban professional ή young upwardly-mobile professional) που δυστυχώς ζει ακόμα κι έχει κάμποσα ευρήματα.

Yuppie Drone - The Pheromones







Ο _γίπις _(από το Youth International Party) δεν πρόφτασε να γίνει επίθετο, έχει όμως ευρήματα το ουσιαστικό.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 12, 2014)

stazybohorn said:


> Οι οπαδοί του ΟΦΗ αποκαλούνται ομιλίτες (από τον όμιλο)


Πράγματι έτσι αυτοπροσδιορίζονται, και το τραγουδάνε κιόλας:


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2015)

Είναι και στην επικαιρότητα:
ερτατζής, ερτατζού, ερτατζήδες, ερτατζούδες (από την ΕΡΤ)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 1, 2015)

Από το ΕΡΤικό νήμα:


Costas said:


> ΕΡΤική επαναλειτουργία


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2018)

Πέρα από το _*ερτικός*_, η πρόσφατη ανακοίνωση της Ποσπέρτ έφερε στο προσκήνιο και το *αντιερτικός */ *αντιερτική*.

ΥΓ Προσοχή, τα _ερτικός _/ _αντιερτικός _χωρίς ωμέγα.


----------

